# Lost my place to hunt again and don't know what to do?



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello everybody. I'm going to vent a little bit because for the second year in a row, I had a place to hunt and when it came time to go put stands out and start scrape sites, i was told i could not hunt. I know it goes that way some times, but dang it! This was the second time in a row this has happened to me. I haven't hunted since 2012 when I took my son out for his first time and was really looking forward to hunting this year. I had everything ready to go and now I'm going to miss opening day of deer season because I have no place to hunt and I will not set foot on public grounds because there's to many people that like to shoot at anything that moves. I guess I'll sit this season out and try again for next year. It just plane sucks is all i'm saying. thanks for reading me vent and I hope everyone gets the big one their looking for this year.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Trust me it's not easy in anyway to find places to hunt these days and the public lands are tough for kids. If I did not have a few places to deer hunt with my son not sure what we would do or go. Keep asking around and hopefully something will some up for you guys hate to see the youth not get a chance to be in the woods.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It sucks loosing your place to hunt but if it were me and I really wanted to hunt, I wouldn't give up on the season before it even started.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You could still bow hunt on public lands. A lot less people out the compared to gun season. I bow hunted only for exactly that reason.


----------



## Kayak_Andy (Aug 15, 2020)

You'd generally be safer bow hunting on public land during bow season. I will probably have to do this as well. Maybe find some land and contact the owner? Farmers and such? Doesnt hurt to ask and maybe theyd love for you to hunt.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just fyi. We hunted southern Ohio during gun season last year on public land and ran into 3 people we were on 6k acres basically to ourselves. In the 2 days we hunted it I think we saw around 20 deer? The 1 doe limit and bow crazy trend has really slowed down the public land hunting like it used to be. In fact we pretty plan on hunting public land exclusively during gun season this year since we lost our cabin that we hunted. There still is overhunted spots but theres also still alot of ground. I for sure woukdnt throw in the towel if your looking forward tongoing

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike,,,,, Do you register for the CONTROLLED hunts that are held in your area?

One of my good 'ol retired friends & his son (from Niles) get 2 deer, just about every year,,,, & they are hunting, pert-near in your back yard. (480ish)


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Mike,,,,, Do you register for the CONTROLLED hunts that are held in your area?
> 
> One of my good 'ol retired friends & his son (from Niles) get 2 deer, just about every year,,,, & they are hunting, pert-near in your back yard. (480ish)


I used to every year, but stopped when I kept seeing the same names every year after year after year.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> You could still bow hunt on public lands. A lot less people out the compared to gun season. I bow hunted only for exactly that reason.


Around here public lands are absolutely packed the first two weeks of November. It’s nothing to count 6-8 different state plate while driving around. Gun season is bad for the first couple of days but not near as bad as bow season in November.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer bow hunting season runs from September 26-February 7th. I didn’t say anything about bow hunting in November. For me, October was the best time to be out before the deer got too skittish from all the November people walking the woods and the gunshots. Plus you have first picks on the deer.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Around here public lands are absolutely packed the first two weeks of November. It’s nothing to count 6-8 different state plate while driving around. Gun season is bad for the first couple of days but not near as bad as bow season in November.


The month of October is one of the best times to be in the woods, especially towards the end of it.
Go deep on public land if you have to...you won't see a soul...worry about the drag or retrieval once you've killed a big one.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Look at public lands and going out less popular times of bow season (early) and gun/muzzleloader late. I grew up hunting public lands and it was always a mixed bag. The state used to have decent maps of the public lands and then I would go out with a cheap GPS scouting and marking points of interest. It's not the same as private but still gets you out there.
Good luck.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> You could still bow hunt on public lands. A lot less people out the compared to gun season. I bow hunted only for exactly that reason.


Did the same thing and enjoyed archery season more than gun season.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Public land hunting is a great challenge. I love hunting public. When you get one on public its such an accomplishment. I hit it hard early. Like others said October is where its at. Shot my biggest buck on Oct. 24th on public land. Don't give up yet. The best is yet to come. you just never know when a good deed or hand shake can get you into the best hunting property. I stumbled into a great place last year just by being a good person and helping someone out.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I almost lost my deer spot recently when the farm sold to a newer neighbor. Hunted it since 66, my brother bought the land in the 70s, he passed on a few years ago and my SIL decided to sell. She said neighbor fella said to give him a call, did that a few weeks back and he said I can keep on hunting since I’ve been there forever. I was surprised at the offer ,I was gearing for west Branch spots I know. Lots of areas on public as long as u don’t just gun hunt only. Even then after the first few days except the weekends you won’t see many guys out. Another farmer up the roads usually lets guys in to hunt , mentioned it to another ogfer have to see if he stopped in yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

after being run off by a farmer with his 30.06 I gave up asking to hunt. i hunt a wildlife preserve that I've hunted for almost 40 yrs. now I just hunt the ML season. that's something you might try on public land if you don't hunt the gun season.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Most metro parks in ohio have a good bow hunting program. Probably too late to enter now but a thought for next season. This year the Five Rivers Metro park is only open to those who harvested a deer last year because of covid.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

sherman51 said:


> after being run off by a farmer with his 30.06 I gave up asking to hunt. i hunt a wildlife preserve that I've hunted for almost 40 yrs. now I just hunt the ML season. that's something you might try on public land if you don't hunt the gun season.


True less guys sometimes during muzzle season, but our new regulations now are buck only after gun season on public land for rest of season including archery. It’s ok if your not after a doe. Then you need private land to get a doe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My season ended day 1 of gun with 3 deer in the freezer.... could have done it before but let a small one walk after watching it come and go for a hour or so..... but rewarded later that afternoon with a mature doe ....
I quit hunting when lost the private areas for a few years , didn't start with the bow, till I had my own .


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

mike oehme said:


> I used to every year, but stopped when I kept seeing the same names every year after year after year.


How's that working for you and your son now?

Get over it and get your son out hunting


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

mike oehme said:


> I will not set foot on public grounds because there's to many people that like to shoot at anything


 Taking a look at the hunter injury report in Ohio might change you mind. Every season there are "almost" no fatalities and few injuries even on public hunting areas that aren't self inflicted, In fact driving is more dangerous, maybe even climbing on your roof or taking a bath.
This comes up ever year about this time but the facts are hard to dispute.
I'm not sure what area you're in but in SW S/central area I hunt there are many good public areas that don't seem to see heavy hunting pressure Imo.
You are certainly free to refuse to hunt public land but to me that really doesn't seem rational.
Hope things work out for the best N Good luck and good hunting


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> How's that working for you and your son now?
> 
> Get over it and get your son out hunting


I guess I didn't make it clear enough, the last time I hunted was back in 2012 when I took my son. I was looking forward to hunting this year. He stopped because he had told me he killed his deer and he can check it off his bucket list. I'm not going to make him go if he doesn't want to, but it was a good time while it lasted. I'm sorry if I made it sound like he wanted to go hunting this year as well, that's not the case.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

What area do you wanna hunt in


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I would like to hunt private land with no more than a two hour drive from the Cleveland area. That would be nice, in my younger years I've driven further, but I would like to be kinda close to home.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

mike oehme said:


> I would like to hunt private land with no more than a two hour drive from the Cleveland area. That would be nice, in my younger years I've driven further, but I would like to be kinda close to home.


Im close to Nelsonville but there's some AEP land close to me and its rarely hunted seen 1 guy hunting it last yr just need a free permit which you can get online .. A few yrs ago I hunted there walked about 40 yrds off the road shot a doe and had it in the truck in a 1/2 hr I was done . i f interested I can show you the area


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Or theres Wayne national forrest behind me that seems nobody hunts close to me I only have 10 acres that butts up to wnf


----------



## bdbrown66 (Aug 3, 2020)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Im close to Nelsonville but there's some AEP land close to me and its rarely hunted seen 1 guy hunting it last yr just need a free permit which you can get online .. A few yrs ago I hunted there walked about 40 yrds off the road shot a doe and had it in the truck in a 1/2 hr I was done . i f interested I can show you the area


Hello. Can you give me some info on this land for future reference? I live in KY, but originally from OH and I come up that way every couple of years to hunt. Thanks!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Im close to Nelsonville but there's some AEP land close to me and its rarely hunted seen 1 guy hunting it last yr just need a free permit which you can get online .. A few yrs ago I hunted there walked about 40 yrds off the road shot a doe and had it in the truck in a 1/2 hr I was done . i f interested I can show you the area


I have a spot in Ohio Power(AEP) that I go to for gun season. I love it when the Amish start the deer drive and I can just sit and take advantage of it, but haven't been down that way in a few years. I generally like to bow hunt with my crossbow. Thanks for the offer, but I'm a bit out of shape to be doing a lot of walking at either place, AEP or WNF.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Many good offers out there listed above, but the way this thread is going it sounds like it should be in the Fishing Section versus the hunting.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Shaun69007 said:


> Many good offers out there listed above, but the way this thread is going it sounds like it should be in the Fishing Section versus the hunting.


Have you read any of this thread? It's all hunting, I have not seen anyone mention fishing except you.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shaun69007 said:


> Many good offers out there listed above, but the way this thread is going it sounds like it should be in the Fishing Section versus the hunting.


You lost me......gotta be a punchline I'm missing...


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

mike oehme said:


> I have a spot in Ohio Power(AEP) that I go to for gun season. I love it when the Amish start the deer drive and I can just sit and take advantage of it, but haven't been down that way in a few years. I generally like to bow hunt with my crossbow. Thanks for the offer, but I'm a bit out of shape to be doing a lot of walking at either place, AEP or WNF.


Same here I ride my little tractor to within about 30 yrds of my blind I cant walk very far because of my back


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

bdbrown66 said:


> Hello. Can you give me some info on this land for future reference? I live in KY, but originally from OH and I come up that way every couple of years to hunt. Thanks!


Go to AEP hunting lands and click on Poston Plant lands shows a map and where Im talking is the area on the left


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Maybe just go out and actually try to secure permission. If you happen to get a piece of land don’t stop looking. I loose atleast 100 acres every year yet gain just as much by actually trying and not venting. Sorry if I sound rude but doesn’t seem like your very willing to try. I’ve never paid to hunt and will never need to in my lifetime. Lots of public like already mentioned but don’t seem willing to go that route either.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Same here I ride my little tractor to within about 30 yrds of my blind I cant walk very far because of my back


I ride my 4 wheeler up, park it right there beside the ladder, & up I go, get the computer chair out unless already done and left out on the open porch  ..... I know deer had to walk right by the atv coming out from underneath the shooting house in the past and never bothered them..... if a friend hunts I drop him off on the back stand , unless he wants to still hunt to it ( could move deer either way) me going up the front to the top or him hunting mid way along the side & back


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Maybe just go out and actually try to secure permission. If you happen to get a piece of land don’t stop looking. I loose atleast 100 acres every year yet gain just as much by actually trying and not venting. Sorry if I sound rude but doesn’t seem like your very willing to try. I’ve never paid to hunt and will never need to in my lifetime. Lots of public like already mentioned but don’t seem willing to go that route either.


I've hunted public land before, sometimes with no problem and sometimes with problems. I do not have a self climbing tree stand and do not feel like lugging in a ladder stand, setting it up, hunting, then breaking it down and lugging it out. I also don't like being shot at because someone just sees movement and got a case of buck fever and doesn't bother to make sure what their shooting at! I said before I would like to hunt on private land, and this late in the season, there's probably not much private land to hunt on because it's probably already spoken for. So, I'm sorry if it sounds like I have given up for this season, you're probably right. I don't personally know anyone that has land that I would be able to hunt this season. If something comes up, great, but if not, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. I will try for next season. This year, just like last year, I put all my marbles in one bag just to have them spill out all over the floor again.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

mike oehme said:


> I've hunted public land before, sometimes with no problem and sometimes with problems. I do not have a self climbing tree stand and do not feel like lugging in a ladder stand, setting it up, hunting, then breaking it down and lugging it out. I also don't like being shot at because someone just sees movement and got a case of buck fever and doesn't bother to make sure what their shooting at! I said before I would like to hunt on private land, and this late in the season, there's probably not much private land to hunt on because it's probably already spoken for. So, I'm sorry if it sounds like I have given up for this season, you're probably right. I don't personally know anyone that has land that I would be able to hunt this season. If something comes up, great, but if not, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. I will try for next season. This year, just like last year, I put all my marbles in one bag just to have them spill out all over the floor again.


I’m trying to help here..... download the HuntStand app and start driving. Don’t be afraid of knocking on doors. Chances of getting sole permission are slim to none but you would be surprised at how few people hunt outside the rut or gun season. Look for places most people wouldn’t ask to hunt. Fence rows, 1 acre lots ect. Everyone has seen bucks do weird things during the rut. Maybe you have something to offer a landowner. Most older folks respect hard work. I have several thousand acres of private land to hunt but my best spot is a 3 acre wood lot with a railroad track and 2 fence rows connecting it to larger tracts. Nobody else hunts it but me even tho several people hunt on that farmers land. You said your willing to drive 2 hours, that’s the whole northern half of Ohio. Lots of deer country there. Oh and one other suggestion. Don’t worry about climbers or ladder stands. Hang-ons can be hung on any tree bigger than your arm. Start knocking on those doors!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> You lost me......gotta be a punchline I'm missing...


By fishing I think he feels the OP is hoping someone feels sorry for him and extends him an invitation to hunt on their land rather than go out on his own and put some effort into finding a place to hunt. That same thought crossed my mind when I read the post...I just didn't say it. Reality is, there is no other reason for this thread.
Just sayin....


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> By fishing I think he feels the OP is hoping someone feels sorry for him and extends him an invitation to hunt on their land rather than go out on his own and put some effort into finding a place to hunt. That same thought crossed my mind when I read the post...I just didn't say it. Reality is, there is no other reason for this thread.
> Just sayin....


I'm not "FISHING" for someone to feel sorry for me and ask me or give me permission to hunt on their land. I was venting, that's it!!! Other people post on here venting about one thing or another. I get on here and post a vent thread, now I'm being accused of "FISHING" for a place to hunt. Get a life. I'm more than capable of going and knocking on doors and have them either slammed in my face or be told get off my property or I'll put some buck shot in your Behind. That's what happened last year. I don't need to explain myself at all and don't like the fact that people are making assumptions about me with out knowing me. I guess I'm not allowed to vent. I had a bad week and loosing my hunting grounds was the icing on the cake. Sorry I vented. I promise I wont do it again!!!!


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

If you're willing to hunt things other than deer it might open more doors to deer later on. Small game gives many of the same enjoyments and is often easier to access. And if that doesn't pan out I would find a spot to camp for a few days in southern Ohio in mid October and go small game or archery hunting there will be room then.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

mike oehme said:


> I'm not "FISHING" for someone to feel sorry for me and ask me or give me permission to hunt on their land. I was venting, that's it!!! Other people post on here venting about one thing or another. I get on here and post a vent thread, now I'm being accused of "FISHING" for a place to hunt. Get a life. I'm more than capable of going and knocking on doors and have them either slammed in my face or be told get off my property or I'll put some buck shot in your Behind. That's what happened last year. I don't need to explain myself at all and don't like the fact that people are making assumptions about me with out knowing me. I guess I'm not allowed to vent. I had a bad week and loosing my hunting grounds was the icing on the cake. Sorry I vented. I promise I wont do it again!!!!


Hey Mike, I'm wasn't trying to upset you. I was just trying to explain why the guy said this should be in the fishing section...it seems his comment confused some people and I just agreed with him.
FWIW I've read where most hunting accidents occur between members in the same hunting party. Hunting is a fairly safe sport even on public land.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> By fishing I think he feels the OP is hoping someone feels sorry for him and extends him an invitation to hunt on their land rather than go out on his own and put some effort into finding a place to hunt. That same thought crossed my mind when I read the post...I just didn't say it. Reality is, there is no other reason for this thread.
> Just sayin....


You know what they say about making an assumption...but it's only you...not me this time.
I didn't take it that way at all...but that's just me...if someone does offer him land to hunt, that's their prerogative...but I don't think the OP meant it that way...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Hey Mike, I'm wasn't trying to upset you. I was just trying to explain why the guy said this should be in the fishing section...it seems his comment confused some people and I just agreed with him.
> FWIW I've read where most hunting accidents occur between members in the same hunting party. Hunting is a fairly safe sport even on public land.


But you said you thought the same thing but didn't have the nads to say it...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> it seems his comment confused some people and *I just agreed with him*.





Shad Rap said:


> But you said you thought the same thing but didn't have the nads to say it...


Just sayin


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is how the title was worded, "and don't know what to do?" that I'm sure took it from venting to "fishing" for many. It was a question not a statement, thus the question mark.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Ask some of these farmers for permission to shoot ground hogs on their property, most will allow that as their tough on crops and tractors. From there, ask him if he needs help with anything and your willing to help out. 9 times out of 10, this will get you access to the deer once he gets to know you.
It's too late for this year, but keep it in mind for next year.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> You lost me......gotta be a punchline I'm missing...


Fishing for a private spot to hunt..


----------



## bdbrown66 (Aug 3, 2020)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Go to AEP hunting lands and click on Poston Plant lands shows a map and where Im talking is the area on the left


Thanks!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Lundy said:


> It is how the title was worded, "and don't know what to do?" that I'm sure took it from venting to "fishing" for many. It was a question not a statement, thus the question mark.


Sorry I wrote this post at like 2:30 -3:00 am in the morning after getting up to take care of business and I hit the question mark instead of the exclamation mark and don't know how to correct it in the post title after I hit post.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

mike oehme said:


> I'm not "FISHING" for someone to feel sorry for me and ask me or give me permission to hunt on their land. I was venting, that's it!!! Other people post on here venting about one thing or another. I get on here and post a vent thread, now I'm being accused of "FISHING" for a place to hunt. Get a life. I'm more than capable of going and knocking on doors and have them either slammed in my face or be told get off my property or I'll put some buck shot in your Behind. That's what happened last year. I don't need to explain myself at all and don't like the fact that people are making assumptions about me with out knowing me. I guess I'm not allowed to vent. I had a bad week and loosing my hunting grounds was the icing on the cake. Sorry I vented. I promise I wont do it again!!!!


You are not putting in the work.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Go to AEP hunting lands and click on Poston Plant lands shows a map and where Im talking is the area on the left


I used to live off of rosewood. It’s a good area.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> You are not putting in the work.


i did put in the work, and then found out like a few days before I posted, that I lost my place to hunt, and now with 4 weeks till opening season, it's going to be hard to find private land to hunt. I'm being judged, and all I did was vent about how I lost my place to hut close to opening season. Poeple have said I was fishing for a place to hunt, and now I being told I'm not putting in the work to find a place to hunt. You can't win for lose on this site sometimes. This was the first time i ever posted a thread to vent, and I'm getting judged for venting. God I love AMERICA!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

mike oehme said:


> i did put in the work, and then found out like a few days before I posted, that I lost my place to hunt, and now with 4 weeks till opening season, it's going to be hard to find private land to hunt. I'm being judged, and all I did was vent about how I lost my place to hut close to opening season. Poeple have said I was fishing for a place to hunt, and now I being told I'm not putting in the work to find a place to hunt. You can't win for lose on this site sometimes. This was the first time i ever posted a thread to vent, and I'm getting judged for venting. God I love AMERICA!


I have more private land than I could hunt and I just scored today 400+ acres of exclusive prime whitetail dirt to hunt. Saying that it is too close to the season to find a place to hunt is a cop out. Members on here have offered to put you on places that if you put in the time you could kill a pope and young deer with not much effort. But I am the jerk?


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds like your wanting to be a country boy living in the city. You need to get out of the big cities and start living!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

You think you guys have kicked his a$$ enough already?
This weekend is a celebration of our hard working American brothers. I intend to enjoy myself and hope the rest of you do as well.
It's hard sometimes, i know, but let the tension go for a few days and some fun with your family and friends.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> I have more private land than I could hunt and I just scored today 400+ acres of exclusive prime whitetail dirt to hunt. Saying that it is too close to the season to find a place to hunt is a cop out. Members on here have offered to put you on places that if you put in the time you could kill a pope and young deer with not much effort. But I am the jerk?


OH Good for you!!!!!!!!!!! You have more private land to hunt than you know what to do with. I'm Really Friggen Happy for YOU!!!! and bragging about does make you a jerk. Yes people have offered suggestions about where to go to hunt on public land, and i appreciate that, but I have other thing to do as well. and what I meant by saying there's 4 weeks left till opening season, is it's much harder to find private land to hunt and I don't have that much free time to go find a place to hunt and my only option is public hunting land, and I don't like public hunting land. So go brag somewhere else Flathead76.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Maybe this is what you need to be happy and successful

http://www.dominantbuckoutfitters.com/

We're running out of ideas for you so you might want to start picking some soon and go for it


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Y


Bullet Bob said:


> Sounds like your wanting to be a country boy living in the city. You need to get out of the big cities and start living!


Ya I'm a "CITY BOY", NOT! You don't know me and I don't know you, lets not get into a pi$$ing contest, ok. The post was me venting and that's it. I don't have to justify myself to you or anyone else on here. I never asked for anyone to allow me to hunt with them or ask them for a place to hunt. All i was doing was venting about loosing the place I had thought I had secured for this season to hunt. That's it, nothing more, nothing less. There are those that were trying to help buy suggesting public land to hunt, and others who thought i was "fishing" for some one to offer a place to hunt. That was never my intention at all. If someone did, great, but I wasn't looking for that at all. I was just VENTING!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Maybe this is what you need to be happy and successful
> 
> http://www.dominantbuckoutfitters.com/
> 
> We're running out of ideas for you so you might want to start picking some soon and go for it


Thanks, but I'm on a restricted income and don't think I could afford it if I got one there. Thanks for the idea. I appreciate it.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Holy smokes, FOWL BRAWL, if i could afford these prices, i think i'd skip the hunt and just go buy some farm raised venison........LOL, just kidding, i love to deer hunt, but those prices are WAY outta my league.


Contact Us

Call Us 330-440-5459

Management Hunts

Ohio Trophy Rates

130" - 159" $3,900

160" - 169" $4,900

170" - 179" $5,900

180" - 189" $6,900

190" - 199" $8,900

200" - 219" $9,900

220" - 249" $11,900

250" & up Call for pricing

These prices are copied and pasted off of their sight. It's also stated on their home page that these are "management hunts". I'd hate to see what they charge for a non-management deer.


----------

